# Stihl weed whacker wont run????



## gonzo13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Have a Stihl weed/whcker. Runs only w/ choke mid way, and when you nail the throttle it just bogs and runs very rough. Could this be a bad diaphram? or a piece of dirt in the carb? any help would be great


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it could be both, how old? if its of some age, i would go and buy a carb kit to rebuild the carb, and clean the carb out as well. check the little inlet screen as well for trash


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First, before you do that open the low end needle about 1/4 turn and see if that helps.


----------

